
On the TTY - steinuil
http://sgt.hootr.club/molten-matter/tty/
======
rijoja
A bit brief but inspiring. You don't happen to have any code to share?

~~~
steinuil
Thanks! Not yet, but I'm working on a file browser, and I'm hoping to turn
most of its code into a small Ruby library. I used this as starting point:
[https://github.com/garybernhardt/selecta](https://github.com/garybernhardt/selecta)

